# Number Plate Surrounds



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have sent the payment but its got the reference about my membership, ignore that I just used the existing details, you should have the moniesssssss soon

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was sent 3.....

none of the holes line up with the existing ones in the number plate.....doh!

What do you want me to do with the 3rd as I only ordered 2?

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know  just keep it as a spare


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh ok lol thank 

J
xx


----------

